# Location of cabin air filter



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

Maintenance routine for 2011 Routan requires cabin air filter replacement every other oil change. I took down the glove box to see behind glove box door per Town and Country forum instructions but there is a "perforated" cover where the filter is supposed to be. Is our Routan different in location or do we even have one?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

ShazBlueVW said:


> Maintenance routine for 2011 Routan requires cabin air filter replacement every other oil change. I took down the glove box to see behind glove box door per Town and Country forum instructions but there is a "perforated" cover where the filter is supposed to be. Is our Routan different in location or do we even have one?


Our 2010 is right behind the glove box door. There .is a panel with clips that comes off and the filter should slide out. Its covered by the scheduled maintenance.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Cabin filter*

The S and SE don't have a cabin filter, only the SEL and SEL Premium have it, per VWs 2011 brochure.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I missed that info in the brochure and a bit surprised the SE does not have it. I wonder how difficult it is to retrofit a filter door.


----------

